# talking on phone and surfing the web?



## angman619 (Jan 2, 2012)

ok so random question but today i was on the phone and i noticed i got a email so i looked at it then i decided to see if i could browse the web while on the phone and it worked..im running eclipse am i out of the loo as to you can do this now? bec i was under imresson that you couldnt do this with verizon???


----------



## gchahinian (Jun 10, 2011)

you can do this on verizon, the trick is you need an LTE device. Verizon's 3g and voice/text radios are the same piece of hardware, so only one can run at a time. The LTE radio is separate, so you can use voice and 4g data both at the same time


----------



## kc69 (Jul 11, 2011)

That's awesome . Kiss my ass apple and att!


----------

